# Fauna and Flora of the Great Southern



## Nero Egernia (Oct 8, 2019)

Hi everyone, here's some photos of the fauna and flora of the Great Southern region in Western Australia. Spring's finally here, and things are beginning to stir. I feel privileged to I have some of these amazing critters living at my current residence. I hope they continue to thrive here for years to come. Thanks for viewing. 



Heath Monitor (Varanus rosenbergi) by Kayla Higginson, on Flickr



Heath Monitor (Varanus rosenbergi) by Kayla Higginson, on Flickr



Heath Monitor (Varanus rosenbergi) by Kayla Higginson, on Flickr



King&#x27;s Skink (Egernia kingii) by Kayla Higginson, on Flickr



South-western Crevice Skink (Egernia napoleonis) by Kayla Higginson, on Flickr



South-western Crevice Skink (Egernia napoleonis) by Kayla Higginson, on Flickr



Western Three-lined Skink (Acritoscincus trilineatus) by Kayla Higginson, on Flickr



Sundew Plant (Drosera sp) by Kayla Higginson, on Flickr



Little Pink Fairy Orchid (Caladenia reptans) by Kayla Higginson, on Flickr



Silky Blue Orchid (Cyanicula sericea) by Kayla Higginson, on Flickr



Common Donkey Orchid (Diuris corymboso) by Kayla Higginson, on Flickr



Big Clubbed Spider Orchid (Caladenia magniclavata) by Kayla Higginson, on Flickr



Yellow Spider Orchid (Caladenia denticulata) by Kayla Higginson, on Flickr



Yellow Spider Orchid (Caladenia denticulata) by Kayla Higginson, on Flickr



White Spider Orchid (Caladenia longicauda) by Kayla Higginson, on Flickr


----------



## benc63 (Mar 28, 2020)

Hey Kayla, beautiful shots! So sharp! 
I cant believe that no one has commented on this post.
Your Heath monitors are so much prettier than ours.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Mar 30, 2020)

benc63 said:


> Hey Kayla, beautiful shots! So sharp!
> I cant believe that no one has commented on this post.
> Your Heath monitors are so much prettier than ours.



Thanks benc63! Your photos are equally beautiful and of great quality! I think all populations of Heath Monitors are amazing, but the WA ones certainly have a special place in my heart.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 30, 2020)

Nero Egernia said:


> Hi everyone, here's some photos of the fauna and flora of the Great Southern region in Western Australia. Spring's finally here, and things are beginning to stir. I feel privileged to I have some of these amazing critters living at my current residence. I hope they continue to thrive here for years to come. Thanks for viewing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spring?? Over here in the eastern states we are heading into Autumn. Terrific photo's none the less, always love your work


----------



## Nero Egernia (Mar 30, 2020)

dragonlover1 said:


> Spring?? Over here in the eastern states we are heading into Autumn. Terrific photo's none the less, always love your work



Thanks! These photos were posted months ago in October.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 31, 2020)

Nero Egernia said:


> Thanks! These photos were posted months ago in October.


Oh I didn't see them then


----------



## Herpetology (Mar 31, 2020)

dragonlover1 said:


> Oh I didn't see them then


Neither did I, I’m guessing it didn’t pop up in chatbox


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 31, 2020)

Herptology said:


> Neither did I, I’m guessing it didn’t pop up in chatbox


So it wasn't just me being blind and unobservant then? that's good to know lol


----------

